# Аккорд Малышева



## webks80 (20 Авг 2010)

Подскажите пожалуйста, что из себя представляет аккорд Малышева на юпитере, какие его качества и недостатки и сколько сегодня отдельно он стоит, заранее всем спасибо


----------



## IV-4-04 (20 Авг 2010)

Аккорды Малышева Н.И. - настоящие памятники его искусству. Тот, кто имеет инструмент с данным аккордом - может подтвердить. Инструменты обычно сочетают в себе глубину, яркость, сочность, светлый но не крикливый верхний регистр, ровность тембра по всему диапазону, очень хороший ответ, малый расход воздуха. Важное обстоятельство: "голоса" Малышева "летят" в редчайших случаях. К слову, Малышева Н.И. уже давно нет в живых. Но инструменты - звучат и еще как! И со временем, думается, если всё в инструменте, кроме аккорда, поддерживать в идеальном состоянии или обновлять (менять, как, например, лайки, механики, мех), цена такого инструмента может быть и выше нового. 
Кстати, из той же когорты наклёпщиков - Клеймёнов - он постарше Малышева. Мой инструмент с его аккордом. Ему уже 33. Но как звучит!


----------



## webks80 (22 Авг 2010)

спасибо за ответ, у меня просто баян мастеровой делался на Юпитере, но он 4-х рядный и 12 регистров и 3 подбородковых с аккордами малышева, Хотел продавать - но теперь не буду - лучше заказать отдельно правую механику с корпусом пятирядку.

А кто подскажет сколько может стоить этот акорд отдельно?


----------

